# Vintage Road Bike Frame ID Help



## Krakatoa (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone have an idea what this one is? Maker & age? Frame is approx 58cm.

Sugino crank & rings

Thanks,

Nate VT


----------



## juvela (Dec 26, 2020)

-----

Hello Nate, West of Java,

thank you for posting; very fine job with the photos
if only all ID inquiry threads came with pictures this good!

suspect it may be F-A-V-O-R-I-T of the then Czechoslovakia

if from this maker shell will be BSC thread

top tube will be 25.4mm in diameter

down and seat tubes will be 28.6mm in diameter

original spacing: 100mm front, 120mm rear

the marque is part of an export group called Motokov Praha

other marques within the group include Jawa, Rapido, Pioneer and Velamos

model appears a one up from the base sort of machine, not the base and not the top, there were two or three models above it

the two features which raise the from above lower models are the forged dropouts and the semi-wraparoung seat stay treatment

lower model frames are constructed with stamped ends and emply a seatstay treatment where the seat lug has sockets into which fit the upper ends of the seat stays

chainset of course not original to cycle
when chainset mounted to cycle the original bottom bracket bearing cups were reused

looks like pump pegs and dropout eyelets have been removed
you may be able to see the "stubs" where the pump pegs were formerly located on the underside of the top tube
you may be able to see hacksaw marks on edges of dropouts where eyelets were removed

the "72" in the serial number is the date

importer would have been American Jawa Ltd., 185 Express Street, Plainview, Long Island, NY 11803

---

kitting -

nearly all of the cycle's original fittings would have been marked Favorit.  chainset Favorit cottered steel. gear ensemble Favorit model PWB (Prague-Warsaw-Berlin). Favorit Centric centrepull brakes.  Favorit bimetal girder stem with alloy bar. Favorit chrome steel rattrap pedals.  wheels may have been tubulars.  hubs marked either Favorit or ESKA, tyres BARUM. headset chrome steel and unmarked. saddle conventional leather marked Favorit. saddle pillar may have been plain chrome steel or may have been a Favorit model in chrome steel somewhat similar to Simplex design.

one common colour for this model at this time was a kind of chartreuse somewhat similar to "Legnano green."  you may be able to find traces of original finish inside bottom bracket shell, head tube or seat tube.

should you wish to pursue a refinish the period correct replica transfer set is readily available at reasonable cost:





https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=113671967570

several cycles from the manufacturer are part of the permanent exhibit at the Sterba Bicycle Museum of Prague -





__





						Velo museums - ŠTĚRBA-BIKE.cz
					

Velo museums - STERBA-BIKE.cz




					www.sterba-bike.cz
				




manufacturer history -





__





						History | favorit
					






					www.favorit.cz
				




-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 28, 2020)

-----

addenda -

image showing seat cluster arrangement employed on lower model Favorit/Rapido/Jawa/Pioneer bicycles.  stay top is blunt cut and inserted into seat lug socket for brazing - fast and easy:





Favorit combination pump peg and housing stop -





PWB rear gear mech -





the bimetal Favorit girder stem -






1973 one down from the top model. kitted with a mix of Favorit and Campag NR components, with Sheffield pedals in this case -









__





						Favorit 1973 - race bike
					

Favorit 1973 - race bike - Sports and racing bicycles, components / Archive - Sold / Archive - Sold / Archive - STERBA-BIKE.cz




					www.sterba-bike.cz
				




Czech cycles & cycling forum -









						Největší web o kolech - Bikeforum.cz
					






					www.bike-forum.cz
				




-----


----------

